# Petrochromis sp Blue Giants...



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

here is a link if you wnat to see some news beautifuls babys just arrived in France.

2/2 are going at my friend house in a 13x4 feets tank.

I hope that he doesn't have so many problÃ¨mes, but i'm not sure beccause it's a very big boy and when a see the attitude of 8-9 inches babys, i'm afraid...

http://www.gtroph.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2017


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great pics. Thanks for posting. Unfortunately, I don't speak French but, Am I correct that all the O.B Ikola trophs arrived dead?


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes there are.

but that's only 3 fishes on 40 Ikola who are like that, and for me, that's not OB, juste some fishes with skall sikness.

OB are like Kalambo.

that's like the Petrochromis sp Orthognatus Ikola "OB", for me there are just Sick.

so the other fishes are ok.
juste the Ikola and one P.sp Giant who are dead, ane other is not so good, but wait and see...
so there is 2 mÃ¢les ok and 6 female ok.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Arno,
Nice,
Real nice color on those Blue Giants. 
When those Blue Giants color up more you have to take more photos..
How many Petrochromis variants do you have ?
Thanks for sharing
Frank


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

those Petrochromis aren't mine, 2 of my friends from the Gtroph in France buy them.

the Petro that I keep are:

-P. sp Red Mahale
-P. sp Moshi Mpimbwe
-P. sp Texas Ubwari
-P. sp Orthognatus Ikola
-P. sp Kasumbe Orange Kigoma
-P. Trewavasae

and my Tropheus are:

-T. Duboisi Maswa
-T. Brichardi Ujiji
-T. sp Ikola
-T. sp Red Golden Kasumba
-T. Moori Mpulungu
-T. Moori Ilangi

Limnotilapia Dardennii
Eretmodus Cyanosticus Blue spot Kapampa


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a picture







[/URL


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tropheus sp golden Kushangaza





Yes malheureusementpour the Ikola.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Troph45,
How much water flow (current) is that in your tank in your first photo ?
How many Petros in that tank and what size tank ? And the last question a 13 X 4 foot tank was that yours ...WOW... nice.
Frank


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

There they were in quarantine in a 350L with a pump brewing SP-3800L Resun now in a 3.4 x 0.8 x 0.7 and then subsequently a 3.8 x 1 x 0.75.


----------

